# FIVE separate FBI cases are probing virtually every one of Clinton's inner circle



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

and their families. From the outside it would appear as if Comey and the FBI are finally taking this investigation seriously. If done correctly, this should destroy the Clinton's and many others on the Left.

How FIVE separate FBI cases are probing virtually every one of Clinton's inner circle | Daily Mail Online


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some more insight into this.



> Don't Be Fooled: Hillarygate Probe Is Now a Formal Federal Criminal Investigation


Articles: Don't Be Fooled: Hillarygate Probe Is Now a Formal Federal Criminal Investigation



> Comey cornered Lynch into having to take responsibility for what she wanted done. That shows that Comey is indeed a skilled bureaucratic infighter and that he is now playing hardball with Lynch, Obama, and Clinton.


http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2016/11/comeys_game.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I tend to believe the globalists and elitist pull the strings worldwide. If the Clinton crime family does finally go down after all this you have to wonder who she pissed off or did they sacrifice her for the "greater good"?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is not over yet. Obama could pull some BS or the dumb asses vote her in as President and it all gets quashed. Running a foul of the law and getting away with it is an art form for the Clinton's. How many dead people can testify to that or not as the case may.be.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Let's hope the voters quash Clinton first!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I tend to believe the globalists and elitist pull the strings worldwide. If the Clinton crime family does finally go down after all this you have to wonder who she pissed off or did they sacrifice her for the "greater good"?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I am pretty certain that HRC is a very well hated person that many would love to see get hers.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> This is not over yet. Obama could pull some BS or the dumb asses vote her in as President and it all gets quashed. Running a foul of the law and getting away with it is an art form for the Clinton's. How many dead people can testify to that or not as the case may.be.


Of course something could happen. With that said I do think that Comey is finally willing to push the issue and hold folks accountable after being held accountable himself by his underlings. The DOJ for the most part has given the green light where it was blocked before.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I tend to believe the globalists and elitist pull the strings worldwide. If the Clinton crime family does finally go down after all this you have to wonder who she pissed off or did they sacrifice her for the "greater good"?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Hense the FBI reviving the email scandal as a warning. Do what we say or else.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Hense the FBI reviving the email scandal as a warning. Do what we say or else.


Not vote for Clinton?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> and their families. From the outside it would appear as if Comey and the FBI are finally taking this investigation seriously. If done correctly, this should destroy the Clinton's and many others on the Left.
> 
> How FIVE separate FBI cases are probing virtually every one of Clinton's inner circle | Daily Mail Online


That, or just a show and giant waste of taxpayers dollars, guess which one I'm betting on? On the other hand if it does nothing but keep the witch out of the White House, it will be money well spent.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

She is burnt toast , with everything popping up on her she just as well call it quits .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

investigations mean absolutely nothing if she takes the White House - come 01/21/17 the FBI gets razed and the bonfire starts a burning .... the Republicans can scream all they want and vow action, but she'll OWN justice ....

if it makes any difference - Moosehell is taking action - ALL mentions of Hellery has disappeared from the Twitter and other open social media ....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Star investigated Bill too? How did that turn out?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I tend to believe the globalists and elitist pull the strings worldwide. If the Clinton crime family does finally go down after all this you have to wonder who she pissed off or did they sacrifice her for the "greater good"?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Kinda half wondering the same thing myself. She is only the ugly tip of a much larger agenda hidden just below the surface.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> investigations mean absolutely nothing if she takes the White House - come 01/21/17 the FBI gets razed and the bonfire starts a burning .... the Republicans can scream all they want and vow action, but she'll OWN justice ....
> 
> if it makes any difference - Moosehell is taking action - ALL mentions of Hellery has disappeared from the Twitter and other open social media ....


True and not true. If the Conservative keep the congress (which I know they will), then there is always impeachment.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> True and not true. If the Conservative keep the congress (which I know they will), then there is always impeachment.


Yep, we played that card before... how'd that work out for us?

It would be nice for the history trivia buffs in the 23rd century though. _What Husband and Wife American President Team were both Impeached?
_


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> Yep, we played that card before... how'd that work out for us?
> 
> It would be nice for the history trivia buffs in the 23rd century though. _What Husband and Wife American President Team were both Impeached?
> _


Impeachment has worked and will work again. If we have any chance of getting our republic back, then all tools need to be used.

On another note.....



> FBI Unexpectedly Releases Documents Related To 2001 Probe Into Clinton Foundation


FBI Unexpectedly Releases Documents Related To 2001 Probe Into Clinton Foundation | Zero Hedge


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have heard some commentators saying the whole ruling elite in Washington, Republicans included, may be in deep crap.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have heard some commentators saying the whole ruling elite in Washington, Republicans included, may be in deep crap.


The elites have earned their way to being held accountable. It is now just a matter if rule of law will be allowed to hold them accountable or if more stringent measures will be required.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Tom DeLay: 'Almost 100' Agents Threatened to Quit Over Clinton Email Probe


Tom DeLay: 'Almost 100' Agents Threatened to Quit Over Clinton Email Probe


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In my new part time job as a delivery driver for a nationwide auto parts company, I listen to the radio quite a bit.
Since there is almost zero music broadcast that I like, I tend to listen to Laura Ingraham, Rush Limbaugh, and Michael Savage.
And Mark Levine on the way home. (Hannity sucks).

There is a lot of info out there that the low information voters are not receiving.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Did they ever find the "borrowed" FBI files that went missing back when Bill was POTUS? That's why they never get nailed for anything. They'll slide by.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As figured, Trump may end up winning Michigan and is closing the gap with women. Also telling that Trump beats Clinton in a mock vote of 77,000 students in my home state of MN. MN is in play as well. Both candidates are running ads where it had been quite up until about a month ago outside of an ad here and there.

Clinton Heads Back to Long-Safe Michigan as Race Tightens - Bloomberg Politics

Trump's Women Problem Appears To Have Disappeared: IBD/TIPP Poll | Stock News & Stock Market Analysis - IBD

Trump Edges Out Clinton In High School Mock Vote « WCCO | CBS Minnesota


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my new part time job as a delivery driver for a nationwide auto parts company, I listen to the radio quite a bit.
> Since there is almost zero music broadcast that I like, I tend to listen to Laura Ingraham, Rush Limbaugh, and Michael Savage.
> And Mark Levine on the way home. (Hannity sucks).
> 
> There is a lot of info out there that the low information voters are not receiving.


Great choices... I tend to put Michael Savage in the same column as Hannity.
But I will listen to either as a better option to pop-country. ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A big time smoking gun right here. Time to skip trials and move right to stretching necks.



> DOJ's Peter Kadzik Exposed Colluding With Clinton Campaign


DOJ's Peter Kadzik Exposed Colluding With Clinton Campaign | Zero Hedge


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup...hey Pete...you're fired as of this moment.

Stick around though...we have a trial coming up with your name on it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If Hillary loses, she will die soon after due to everyone knowing she will throw the world under the bus.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

canx
(forgot how to delete)


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Did they ever find the "borrowed" FBI files that went missing back when Bill was POTUS? That's why they never get nailed for anything. They'll slide by.


on a side note I like your "Coexist" image.
Last week I saw an updated version with the satanic inverted star as the dot over the "i".


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks, I put it on the back of my truck. It turns a lot of heads.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Fox News reporting that an indictment of HRC is "very likely" and coming soon.


----------

